# ever mix bleach in your mud?



## Tony Plain (Mar 2, 2012)

Refinishing ceilings I'm always doing battle with the yellowing. I've tried sealing it with Killz, and sprayed bleach & water. Does anyone know if the yellowing bleads through Synko 90, or plaster?


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Clean surface with TSP then use Binz not kilnz. Sometimes it may take 2 coats Skim then use SWP paint with mold and mildew additive. No worries


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Never used bleach, but the yellowing occurs when you cheap out and try to use regular mud to do texturing. If you buy the right product like Kal-Tex by Synco and prime first your ceilings will remain white.


----------



## Tony Plain (Mar 2, 2012)

Both my texture contractors use Hamilton products, but this was an issue with Synko quick dry and span lite aswell.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Ixna of da ilzKa. Pro-Block SW or PPG's blocker, before new acoustic or after if knockdown. Kilz, like Thompson's Waterseal, just plain suck today. Both were once fine, recommendable products. Now both are DIY sandtraps riding on a reputation from twenty years ago. I dunno where they went wrong or when, but both products are a waste of money, compared with what's out there now.

Adding bleach, no, I wouldn't. Ask your mud rep about it. He will tell you no, that it'd void your warranty.


----------



## igorson (Nov 10, 2010)

If you want 100% white ceiling than use oil primer before coating 
http://1drywall.com/painting.html


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

No, no bleach.

As for Kilz, their Clean Start product kicks ass. Not for whitening, but for low odor and good sealing (to control suction). You can bag yourself in a room, prime it, and feel great afterward. No vapor mask needed.


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

I used to be a fan of Kilz also.....then I tried SW Pro Block. Never looked back. I use it a lot for sealing wallpaper before skim and texture. It soaks through and bonds like nobody's business.


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

This reminds me of some georga pacific mud I used one time . was spraying texture on a home using my rig, mixed up the mud. After spraying the first room ,,my eyes started burning. There had to have been a bleech additive in the mud. I could even smell the bleech. Needless to say it was a Beeicth empting out a tank full of that chit.


----------



## Captain Drywall (Aug 15, 2011)

I have often put bleech in my tank to kill the smell you get from texture getting spoiled. Keep in mind i can kill you. If i spray with the pre mixed texture or topping mud it kills my eyes.


----------

